# Neues Elementarteilchen soll die Vorstellungen von Physik revolutionieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues Elementarteilchen soll die Vorstellungen von Physik revolutionieren gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues Elementarteilchen soll die Vorstellungen von Physik revolutionieren


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (9. April 2011)

Irgendwann erstellen die noch ein schwarzes Loch und unser Sonnensystem ist ausgelöscht.


----------



## HolySh!t (9. April 2011)

"ein Teilchen entdecken könnte, das in gewisser Weise Zeitreisen - einen  Wechsel durch bestimmte Dimensionen - vollziehen könnte, *was sich jedoch  nicht auf beispielsweise Menschen ausweiten lasse*"

Verdammt -_-

Mal gucken ob die "Experten" bald dazu nen feste Ergebnis haben, hört sich irgendwie intressant an.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. April 2011)

GulAsh2k8 schrieb:


> Irgendwann erstellen die noch ein schwarzes Loch und unser Sonnensystem ist ausgelöscht.


 
haben die schon längst-->
ein schwarzes loch braucht materie/masse um "größer" zu werden. Da jedoch die "hergestellten" schwarzen löcher  so winzig sind (im nm bereich) und sie keine masse ekommen, da sie sich in einem starken magnteishen feld befinden, geht von ihnen keinerlei gefahr aus
Das hat uns jedenfalls unsere ehemalige Phydiklehererin erzählt, wo es diese Debatte vom Weltuntergang gegeben hat (Einschaltung des Teikchenbeschleunigers in Genf)


----------



## HolySh!t (9. April 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> haben die schon längst-->
> ein schwarzes loch braucht materie/masse um "größer" zu werden. Da jedoch die "hergestellten" schwarzen löcher  so winzig sind (im nm bereich) und sie keine masse ekommen, da sie sich in einem starken magnteishen feld befinden, geht von ihnen keinerlei gefahr aus


 
Wieso können die keine Masse bekommen, nur weil die in nem starken Magnetfeld sind? Man kann doch einfach sand oder so reinschütten, oder brauchen die Material/Masse was/welche aus Eisen usw... besteht, also was vom Magnetangezogen wird?
Sry für sonne doofe Frage hab null Plan von sowas


----------



## NocternalPredator (9. April 2011)

Ich glaube, es geht draum, dass man eben wollte, dass die keine Masse kriegen, denn sonst hätten die sich ja ausgebreitet und du hättest deine Frage nicht mehr stellen können


----------



## Horst.dos (9. April 2011)

wissenschaft.de - Schwarze Löcher im Teilchenbeschleuniger?


und unabhängig keit der zeit für Kleinstteilchen ist auch nicht so neu oder hat einer von euch zeitversetzt Kopfschmerzen wen er sich die Birne stößt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

Schwarze Löcher ziehen ihr "Futter" durch gravitation an!
Aber die, die dort erzeugt worden sind, zerfallen so schnell....
Es gibt auf der Erde oder besser in den äußeren Schichten der Athmosphäre viel größere schwarze Löcher, die durch kosmische Strahlung entstehen, die aber immer noch zu klein sind, dass sie "überleben"!


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. April 2011)

In nahezu jedem Sonnensystem befindet sich ein supermassives schwarzes Loch. Ursprünglich ware sie der Auslöser für die Bewegung desselben. Allerdings wurde alle Masse in ihrem Wirkungsbereich angezogen (ist eine endliche Masse) so daß sie mittlerweile Ewigkeiten inaktiv, aber Nachweisbar sind.
Die neuen Teilchen sind bisher nur ein Sensorausschlag mit den dazugehörigen Vermutungen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Mal schauen, was da noch kommt.


----------



## euihyun2210 (9. April 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wieso können die keine Masse bekommen, nur weil die in nem starken Magnetfeld sind? Man kann doch einfach sand oder so reinschütten, oder brauchen die Material/Masse was/welche aus Eisen usw... besteht, also was vom Magnetangezogen wird?
> Sry für sonne doofe Frage hab null Plan von sowas


vermutlich ist die "Anziehungskraft" des Magnetfeldes stärker als die des schwarzen Loches. Demnach kann das schwarze Loch keine Masse dazugewinnen und wird nicht größer


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Schwarze Löcher ziehen ihr "Futter" durch gravitation an!
> Aber die, die dort erzeugt worden sind, zerfallen so schnell....
> Es gibt auf der Erde oder besser in den äußeren Schichten der Athmosphäre viel größere schwarze Löcher, die durch kosmische Strahlung entstehen, die aber immer noch zu klein sind, dass sie "überleben"!


Man kann nicht genau sagen, das hierbei Schwarze-MINI-Löcher entstehen. Man vermutet es nur, und kann daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen, das falls dies der Fall ist, jedes Schwarze-MINI-Loch, das im LHC entsteht eben auch zerstrahlt, bevor es weitere Materie agregieren kann um sich zu vergrößern. Die Energien durch die kosmische Strahlung sind nämlich teilweise viel höher als die, die wir in unseren Beschleunigern erzeugen können.
Begründung und Wissen haste hier etwas durcheinander geworfen 

Im Artikel ist allerdings ein wirklich böse Schnitzer drin  Elektronen sind KEINE!!! Hadronen....

Kaonen, Pionen, Protonen und Neutronen sind Hadronen, weil Sie eben aus mehreren Quarks zusammengesetzt sind. Elektronen NICHT! daher auch keine Hadronen genau wie Quarks oder Myonen.

So was sollte man lieber nachlesen, bevor man es schreibt. Bei den Elementarteilchen und deren Zuordnung kann man sich leicht vertun. Selbst wenn man es eigentlich besser weiß. Ich musste auch nochmal nachschauen ob es auch wirklich stimmt. Bei so etwas verlasse ich mich nicht auf mein Gedächtnis, auch wenn ich mir absolut sicher war, das Elektronen selbst Elementarteilchen sind, und daher keine Hadronen sein können.

Also bitte korrigieren. Wir wollen den Leuten doch keine falschen Sachen erzählen 

Edit: Als kleine Übersicht für die Leute, die sich mit Teilchen und deren Einteilung nicht so auskennen, hier mal eine grundlegende Übersicht, die einem recht gut zeigt, was wo dazu gehört.

Hab ich grad auf Wikipedia gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Urheber: Bt-bt


----------



## Tiz92 (9. April 2011)

@Skysnake
Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Beim Lesen ist es mir auch komisch vorgekommen. Aber war dann zu faul um nachzuschauen. 

Ich finde diese Entdeckungen sehr faszinierend. Jetzt sehe ich wieder wofür ich nächstes vielleicht studieren gehe. Auch wenn es nicht genau der Bereicht ist. Aber intressieren tut mich so was wahnsinnig.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

Naja, wäre auch schlimm wenn es mir nicht aufgefallen wäre  So ein grober Schnitzer sollte einem als Physik-Student schon auffallen, wenn man die Teilchenphysik schon gehört hat, sonst hat man irgendwas falsch gemacht 

Btw. was willst du denn studieren, und wo?

EDIT:
Btw. das Bild in der News zeigt das ATLAS Experiment.

Mal zwei Bilder von mir, als ich dort war um den LHC an zu schauen. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man das ALICE Experiment und auf dem zweiten den Tunnel mit Magneten von der Caverne des ATLAS-Experiments weg. Haben noch das Servergebäude angeschaut im CERN. War schon sehr beeindrucken, auch wenn damals die Serverräume "fast" leer waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eatMagnetic (9. April 2011)

Ui.
Echt genial, vielen Dank für die Bilder 

Weiß jemand wieviel Daten da pro Stunde anfallen, bei so einem Experiment?
Würde mich mal echt interessieren.

Das ist jetzt die zweite News, die ich über dieses ominöse Teilchen lese. Wohin lässt sich das denn jetzt einordnen? oder wirds da eine ganz eigene Gruppe geben? Und warum ist das nicht das Higgs-Teilchen? (Wegen der aufgebrachten Energie? Oder sowas?)
Bin mal gespannt, welche Kraft das Teilchen letzten Endes darstellen wird, also wie der Name dieser Kraft sein soll und was sie bewirkt.
Da baut man n riesen Beschleuniger und dann findet doch ein anderes Team ein neues Teilchen. Unglaublich


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> In nahezu jedem *Sonnensystem* befindet sich ein supermassives schwarzes Loch. Ursprünglich ware sie der Auslöser für die Bewegung desselben. Allerdings wurde alle Masse in ihrem Wirkungsbereich angezogen (ist eine endliche Masse) so daß sie mittlerweile Ewigkeiten inaktiv, aber Nachweisbar sind.
> Die neuen Teilchen sind bisher nur ein Sensorausschlag mit den dazugehörigen Vermutungen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Mal schauen, was da noch kommt.


 
Meintest du nicht Milchstraße?


----------



## Tiz92 (9. April 2011)

@Skysnake

Ja, als Physik-Student ist das gut zu wissen 

Ich komme aus Italien, aus Südtirol, vielleicht studiere ich Agrarwissenschaften und Agrartechnick. Das hat sehr viel mit Chemie, Phytopathologie und so ein Zeug zu tun. Studieren werde ich in der Uni Bozen. 

Aber Physik interessiert mich auch, wenn ich recht überlege interessiert mich eigentlich alles Wissenschaftliche...  ich sauge alle Infos dazu regelrecht auf.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

eatMagnetic schrieb:


> Ui.
> Echt genial, vielen Dank für die Bilder
> 
> Weiß jemand wieviel Daten da pro Stunde anfallen, bei so einem Experiment?
> Würde mich mal echt interessieren.


Kannst du so nicht genau sagen, kommt sehr auf das Experiment an. Man sollte da eher von Daten pro Event und Event/s reden. Es sind aber auf JEDEN FALL viel zu viele um Sie zu speichern. Das Meiste ist entweder Müll oder uninteressante Sachen. Ich konnte in der Arbeitsgruppe, die den 1. und glaub auch 2.-Level Trigger für ein Experiment mit baut in den Meetings sitzen durch ein Praktikum. Die Datenmengen sind schon sehr gewaltig, die hinten raus kommen, und das ist wirklich nur ein Bruchteil von dem was rein geht.  Glaub 80% oder so was werden weg geworfen an Messdaten, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab. 



> Das ist jetzt die zweite News, die ich über dieses ominöse Teilchen lese. Wohin lässt sich das denn jetzt einordnen? oder wirds da eine ganz eigene Gruppe geben? Und warum ist das nicht das Higgs-Teilchen? (Wegen der aufgebrachten Energie? Oder sowas?)


Soweit ich die Berichte mitbekommen habe ja. Da Higs ist ein schweres Teilchen, brauch also recht viel Energie ( Erinnern wir uns einfach mal an E=mc² ) damit es entstehen kann. Dieses hier hat aber eine deutlich geringere Ruhemasse, muss sich also nach allen aktuellen Theorien um ein anderes Teilchen handeln. Was wohl überraschend an der Sache ist, ist das dieses Teilchen wohl noch nicht vorhergesagt wurde. Man muss also mal schauen was bei rum kommt. Sollte jetzt auf jeden Fall erst mal noch an einem zweiten Beschleuniger verifiziert werden, damit man irgendwelche Fehler am Detektor etc. 100% sicher ausschließen kann. Die haben das sicherlich verdammt oft geprüft vorher, aber man kann auch mal was übersehen. Die ganze Sache macht zumindest ganz schön große Wellen  Bin mal auf das kommende Semester gespannt, vielleicht gibt es einen Vortrag bei uns dazu oder man kann zumindest mit ein paar Leuten drüber quatschen.




> Bin mal gespannt, welche Kraft das Teilchen letzten Endes darstellen wird, also wie der Name dieser Kraft sein soll und was sie bewirkt.
> Da baut man n riesen Beschleuniger und dann findet doch ein anderes Team ein neues Teilchen. Unglaublich


Naja, der Tevatron ist auch nicht gerade "klein"  Ist ja nach dem LHC der zweit größte Beschleuniger.  
Vielleicht hat man ja endlich eine Erklärungsgrundlage für die Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie gefunden. Müsste dann aber eine langreichweitige Wechselwirkung sein. Wenn ja, wäre ein wirklich großes Rätsel der Physik allgemein und im speziellen der Astronomie geklärt. Das kommende Jahr/Jahre werden auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. Nur irgendwie scheise, das man selbst noch nicht ganz fertig sind und das eigene Wissen schon wieder überholt ist 




Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Meintest du nicht Milchstraße?


Wohl eher Galaxien allgemein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> haben die schon längst-->
> ein schwarzes loch braucht materie/masse um "größer" zu werden. Da jedoch die "hergestellten" schwarzen löcher  so winzig sind (im nm bereich) und sie keine masse ekommen, da sie sich in einem starken magnteishen feld befinden, geht von ihnen keinerlei gefahr aus
> Das hat uns jedenfalls unsere ehemalige Phydiklehererin erzählt, wo es diese Debatte vom Weltuntergang gegeben hat (Einschaltung des Teikchenbeschleunigers in Genf)


 
Öhm, entweder hat deine Physiklehrerin keine Ahnung oder du hast das nicht richtig verstanden, frag noch mal nach.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Im Artikel ist allerdings ein wirklich böse Schnitzer drin  Elektronen sind KEINE!!! Hadronen....



Und Hadronen sind auch keine Elementarteilchen.
Quarks, Leptonen und Eichbosonen sind Elementarteilchen, Hadronen sind zusammengesetzte Teilchen, sie bestehen aus Quarks.
Das sollte eigentlich jeder, der ein wenig in Physik aufgepasst hat, wissen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> So was sollte man lieber nachlesen, bevor man es schreibt. Bei den Elementarteilchen und deren Zuordnung kann man sich leicht vertun. Selbst wenn man es eigentlich besser weiß. Ich musste auch nochmal nachschauen ob es auch wirklich stimmt. Bei so etwas verlasse ich mich nicht auf mein Gedächtnis, auch wenn ich mir absolut sicher war, das Elektronen selbst Elementarteilchen sind, und daher keine Hadronen sein können.



Wenn du es weißt, dann musst du nicht nachgucken, ich weiß auch, was was ist ohne nachzulesen, natürlich kann man nicht alle Namen wissen.
Es gibt ja 6 Quarks, aber eigentlich braucht man nur das Up und das Down Quark, den Rest brauch eigentlich keiner, trotzdem ist das Strange Quark mein Lieblingsquark. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also bitte korrigieren. Wir wollen den Leuten doch keine falschen Sachen erzählen



Dem schließe ich mich an. 



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Meintest du nicht Milchstraße?


 
Genau, im Zentrum einer jeden Galaxie ist ein massereiches schwarzes Loch, zumindest die Theorie und bisher haben Messungen das bestätigt, die Milchstraße ist nicht alleine damit.


----------



## mde84 (9. April 2011)

Aufpassen, wenn Amerikaner "verängstigt sind und alle Möglichkeiten abwägen" fliegen meistens bald Bomben auf ein anderes Land.


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wohl eher Galaxien allgemein.


 
Galaxis ist griechisch und bedeutet Milchstraße.  Aber ich gebe dir recht, der Singular bezieht sich ja häufig auf unsere eigene Galaxie, natürlich bezog sich das auch auf andere Galaxien.


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. April 2011)

Also einerseits ist die Meldung extrem spannend und könnte unser Leben evtl nachhaltig verändern. Andererseits hat das ganze nen fauligen Nachgeschmack, da das Tevatron bald abgeschaltet wird. Wenn wir pech haben ist das nur ein letztes Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen, damit das nicht abgeschaltet wird...

Ich hoffe inständig, dass letzteres nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und Hadronen sind auch keine Elementarteilchen.
> Quarks, Leptonen und Eichbosonen sind Elementarteilchen, Hadronen sind zusammengesetzte Teilchen, sie bestehen aus Quarks.
> Das sollte eigentlich jeder, der ein wenig in Physik aufgepasst hat, wissen.


Hab ich irgendwo gesagt das Hadronen Elementarteilchen sind? 
Ich hab eher ja sogar gesagt, das Hadronen aus Quarks zusammengesetzt sind 



> Wenn du es weißt, dann musst du nicht nachgucken, ich weiß auch, was was ist ohne nachzulesen, natürlich kann man nicht alle Namen wissen.
> Es gibt ja 6 Quarks, aber eigentlich braucht man nur das Up und das Down Quark, den Rest brauch eigentlich keiner, trotzdem ist das Strange Quark mein Lieblingsquark.


Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser, und da ich es mit Namen absolut nicht hab und da ja mit Namen/Bezeichnungen um sich geschmissen wird, schau ich da lieber nach  Die Teilchenphysik ist nun auch schon glaub 2 Jahre wieder her 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden obs das Strange oder das Charme sein soll  Find beide gut.

Und naja, ich find die anderen Quarkquantenzahlen (Flavores, schreibt man doch so ) sind in meinen Augen schon sehr wichtig. Also ich hab se zumindest oft gebraucht um zu unterscheiden, was denn nun bei einer WW denn so raus kommen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo gesagt das Hadronen Elementarteilchen sind?
> Ich hab eher ja sogar gesagt, das Hadronen aus Quarks zusammengesetzt sind



Du hast nur gesagt, dass Hadronen keine Elemntarteilchen sind, ich das das etwas spezifiziert, falls andere User keine Lust haben nachzuschauen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser, und da ich es mit Namen absolut nicht hab und da ja mit Namen/Bezeichnungen um sich geschmissen wird, schau ich da lieber nach  Die Teilchenphysik ist nun auch schon glaub 2 Jahre wieder her



Namen sind Schall und Rauch, weißt du doch. Wer weiß, was wir in 200 Jahren wissen, dann wird über die Quantenphysik gelacht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden obs das Strange oder das Charme sein soll  Find beide gut.
> 
> Und naja, ich find die anderen Quarkquantenzahlen (Flavores, schreibt man doch so ) sind in meinen Augen schon sehr wichtig. Also ich hab se zumindest oft gebraucht um zu unterscheiden, was denn nun bei einer WW denn so raus kommen kann.



Es gibt eine Menge Quantenzahlen:
Ladungs Quantenzahl
Spin Quantenzahl (einer meiner Lieblinge )
Bahndrehimpuls Quantenzahl
Ich hab keine Lust noch mehr aufzuzählen.


----------



## drakenbacken (9. April 2011)

Richtig interessant, danke fürs Posten. Werd gleich mal weiter graben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast nur gesagt, dass Hadronen keine Elemntarteilchen sind, ich das das etwas spezifiziert, falls andere User keine Lust haben nachzuschauen.
> Namen sind Schall und Rauch, weißt du doch. Wer weiß, was wir in 200 Jahren wissen, dann wird über die Quantenphysik gelacht.


Ich glaub wir müssen uns nicht drum prügeln wer jetzt genau gesagt hat, was Hadronen sind und was nicht 



> Es gibt eine Menge Quantenzahlen:
> Ladungs Quantenzahl
> Spin Quantenzahl (einer meiner Lieblinge )
> Bahndrehimpuls Quantenzahl
> Ich hab keine Lust noch mehr aufzuzählen.


Du machst Sachen echt? 

Ich kann dich auch noch mit ein paar Quantenzahlen zu schütten und sogar mit einigen Erhaltungssätzen  

Ich glaub aber das es ziemlich sinnfrei ist, das wir zwei jetzt gluckscheisen anfangen   Am Ende läufts doch eh auf nen Pat raus, wie ich die Sache einschätze, weil es einfach nix mehr aufzuzählen gibt, bzw. ich echt kein bock auf die Quantenchromodynamik-Kiste hab, bzw. die Stringtheorie. Muss wirklich nicht sein

EDIT:
Wann glaubst du wirds geändert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen uns nicht drum prügeln wer jetzt genau gesagt hat, was Hadronen sind und was nicht



Wer zuerst zieht, gewinnt. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich kann dich auch noch mit ein paar Quantenzahlen zu schütten und sogar mit einigen Erhaltungssätzen



Kann ich auch, aber dann wirds langweilig. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber das es ziemlich sinnfrei ist, das wir zwei jetzt gluckscheisen anfangen   Am Ende läufts doch eh auf nen Pat raus, wie ich die Sache einschätze, weil es einfach nix mehr aufzuzählen gibt, bzw. ich echt kein bock auf die Quantenchromodynamik-Kiste hab, bzw. die Stringtheorie. Muss wirklich nicht sein



Die Quantenchromodynamik beschreibt aber nur die starke Wechselwirkung, ich verweise lieber auf die Quantenfeldtheorie hin.
Außerdem bin ich ein Fan der Stringtheorie. Ich hatte mal eine sehr interessante Diskussion mit einem Befürworter der Quantenschleifengravitation. War überaus interessant. 
In der Theorie ist sie ganz gut, weil sie die Gravitation als Raumzeiteigenschaft beibehält und nicht, wie die Stringtheorie, alles quantisieren will.



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wann glaubst du wirds geändert?



Öhm, gar nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2011)

Wer hat hier den Längeren?


----------



## dr_breen (9. April 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier den Längeren?


 
Wurde schon geklärt: 


-NTB- schrieb:


> hehe, das ist genau das warum ich hier bin und euch liebe haha
> 
> nein, willste mal quanti in action sehen YouTube - horse breeding (tamby)1
> 
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich auch, aber dann wirds langweilig.


Kommt drauf an, auf welcher Ebene man es macht. Nur so blablub, oder dann Hardcore mit Mathe, aber das artet dann in Arbeit aus und macht dann auch nicht mehr wirklich so viel Spaß 



> Die Quantenchromodynamik beschreibt aber nur die starke Wechselwirkung, ich verweise lieber auf die Quantenfeldtheorie hin.
> Außerdem bin ich ein Fan der Stringtheorie. Ich hatte mal eine sehr interessante Diskussion mit einem Befürworter der Quantenschleifengravitation. War überaus interessant.
> In der Theorie ist sie ganz gut, weil sie die Gravitation als Raumzeiteigenschaft beibehält und nicht, wie die Stringtheorie, alles quantisieren will.


Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das Sie ultimativ ist. Mir gefällt einfach nur der Name 

Bei den Quantenfeldtheorien muss ich passen. So Grundverständnis ist durchaus vorhanden, aber Mathematisch hab ich das jetzt noch nie bewiesen, das die Sachen auch wirklich so sind. Bei der normalen Quantenmechanik hab ich den ganzen Mist mit Kugelflächenfunktionen etc. schon durch gerechnet, und halt die Hamiltongleichungen gelöst, muss aber nicht wirklich jetzt hier im Forum sein so was...


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. April 2011)

@Skysnake u. quantenslipstream: Ihr seid beide ganz ganz toll ^^


----------



## homunkulus (9. April 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> @Skysnake u. quantenslipstream: Ihr seid beide ganz ganz toll ^^


 
lol genau. warten wir superdaus einfach mal ab was am ende bei rauskommt. vielleicht endlich die Weltformel


----------



## PC-Doc (9. April 2011)

Um welche 5.Kraft soll es sich denn dabei handeln? Wird sich doch namentlich/funktional irgendwie umschreiben lassen können.Was kann denn dieses Elementarteilchen,das es den Wissenschaftlern solche "Angst" bereitet? Sollte die "Angst" sich eher um sowas wie Atomenergie (Kernkraft vs. Atombombe) handeln? Ich hab keine Ahnung von,interessiert mich aber mal und ich meine es hätte zumindest ansatzweise mit im Artikel stehen können,sonst wirkt er für mich irgendwie unvollständig.

@Quanti,Skysnake,evtl.irgendeine Idee dazu?


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (9. April 2011)

Wieso haben die Angst ? Ich hab jetzt auch Angst ? VERDAMMT


----------



## PC-Doc (9. April 2011)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Angst ? Ich hab jetzt auch Angst ? VERDAMMT


 
Siehe Artikel,die letzten beiden Zeilen.Steht aber nichts genaueres drin vor was sie Angst haben ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

Die Angst ist vor einem großen Einschnitt ins Weltbild, denke ich mal!


----------



## PC-Doc (9. April 2011)

Großer Einschnitt ins Weltbild?
Die Erde ist keine Scheibe,sie ist auch keine Kugel,vielleicht eine Kartoffel (Thema Welthungerhilfe)?
Nein,sie ist Banane


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

Naja, wenn amn jahrelang an Theorien feilt, sie immer wieder bestätigt sieht und dann plötzlich was kommt, was nicht darein passt...
Das kann verdammt schwer für einen Physiker sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, auf welcher Ebene man es macht. Nur so blablub, oder dann Hardcore mit Mathe, aber das artet dann in Arbeit aus und macht dann auch nicht mehr wirklich so viel Spaß



Wenn dann mit mathematischer Klarheit, alles andere lohnt ja nicht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das Sie ultimativ ist. Mir gefällt einfach nur der Name



Mir gefällt Transquantengrenze, aber eine Theorie dazu hab ich nicht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei den Quantenfeldtheorien muss ich passen. So Grundverständnis ist durchaus vorhanden, aber Mathematisch hab ich das jetzt noch nie bewiesen, das die Sachen auch wirklich so sind. Bei der normalen Quantenmechanik hab ich den ganzen Mist mit Kugelflächenfunktionen etc. schon durch gerechnet, und halt die Hamiltongleichungen gelöst, muss aber nicht wirklich jetzt hier im Forum sein so was...



Kugelflächenfunktion ist sehr lecker. 
Die Hamilton Mechanik ist ja noch klassische Physik. 


Stell dir vor, du hockst mit zwei Freunden in einer Bar und ihr habt eine Rechnung über 25 Euro bekommen. Jeder bezahlt mit einem 10 Euro Schein und der Kellern legt 5 ein Euro Münzen wieder hin. Jeder nimmt einen und der Kellern bekommt 2 Euro Trinkgeld.
Jeder hat als 10-1 Euro bezahlt, sind 9 Euro, 9x3 sind 27 Euro, mit dem 2 Euro Trinkgeld sind es 29 Euro, wo ist der eine Euro geblieben? 



homunkulus schrieb:


> lol genau. warten wir superdaus einfach mal ab was am ende bei rauskommt. vielleicht endlich die Weltformel



Ich hab ja schon eine, aber ich verrechne mich immer. 



PC-Doc schrieb:


> Um welche 5.Kraft soll es sich denn dabei handeln? Wird sich doch namentlich/funktional irgendwie umschreiben lassen können.Was kann denn dieses Elementarteilchen,das es den Wissenschaftlern solche "Angst" bereitet? Sollte die "Angst" sich eher um sowas wie Atomenergie (Kernkraft vs. Atombombe) handeln? Ich hab keine Ahnung von,interessiert mich aber mal und ich meine es hätte zumindest ansatzweise mit im Artikel stehen können,sonst wirkt er für mich irgendwie unvollständig.
> 
> @Quanti,Skysnake,evtl.irgendeine Idee dazu?



Nun ja, der Gedanke, dass es eine 5. Naturkraft geben könnte, ist ja nicht neu, den gibts schon länger, doch bisher haben sich jede Hinweise darauf in Luft aufgelöst, besonders wenn das Experiment an anderer Stelle wiederholt wurde. Daher muss man das auch erst mal abwarten, was wirklich dran ist.
Wenn es eine 5. Kraft gibt, dann muss sie entweder auf einem sehr, sehr kurzem Gebiet wirken (kürzer als die starke Kernkaft) oder deutlich schwächer sein als die Gravitationskraft. Auch halte ich eine Art Anti-Gravitationskraft für sehr weit hergeholt.
Möglich ist natürlich, dass die Strings selbst (sofern die Stringtheorie richtig ist) von einer eigenen Kraft dominiert wird, das muss man abwarten, gerade auch im Bezug zur Higgs Theorie.


----------



## homunkulus (9. April 2011)

@ quantenslipstream und Skysnake danke für die Erklärungen. Zu der 5. Kraft, die ist wohl genauso schwer zu verstehn oder einzuordnen wie 11 Dimensionen, welche wir uns auch nur schwer erklären können, da wir nur 4 real mitbekommen; als einfacher humanoid


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

Die 11 Dimensionen brauchst du nur um die Stringtheorie mathematisch zu erklären, mehr als die drei Raumdimension und die Zeit werden wir nie zu sehen bekommen.
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass man tolle Theorien hat, aber eben keine Möglichkeit hat, sie wirklich zu belegen.
Die Menge Energie, die nötig ist um alle vier Grundkräfte zu vereinen (wie sie es beim Urknall war), ist so groß, dass wir es nie experimentell belegen können.


----------



## PC-Doc (9. April 2011)

Ich frag mich eh was vor dem Urknall war


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

PC-Doc schrieb:


> Um welche 5.Kraft soll es sich denn dabei handeln? Wird sich doch namentlich/funktional irgendwie umschreiben lassen können.


Das weiß wohl bisher niemand. Man hat halt was gemessen, was es ist wird aber wohl noch ziemlich im Dunkeln sein. Man hat ja nicht damit gerechnet, dieses Teilchen zu finden! Man hat damit gerechnet Das Higgs oder Gravitron in gewissen Energiebereichen zu finden am LHC. Je nachdem welche Stringtheorie letzten Endes stimmt, halt in einem anderen Energiebereich,
Hier hat man aber plötzlich etwas gefunden, mit dem man nicht gerechnet hat, bzw. Wenn man es überspitzt ausdrückt, das es eigentlich laut Theorie nicht geben dürfte, oder aber man bisher in den Formeln noch nicht gefunden hat.
Naja, und jetzt hat man eben diese Messwerte, die wohl dafür sprechen, das es ein neues unbekanntes Teilchen gibt. Und dazu gibt es halt noch keine Theorie! Das ist für Physiker VERDAMMT ungewöhnlich für die neuere Geschichte. Seit der Relativitäts- und Quantentheorie sind wir eigentlich gewöhnt, das die Theoretiker eine Theorie aufbauen und diese dann durch Experimente bestätigt wird. Der LHC hat ja hauptsächlich die Aufgabe die bestehenden Theorien zu prüfen und zu zeigen, welche nicht stimmen. Das ist hier halt anders.... Daher schon sehr außergewöhnlich. Ich würde aber mal sagen, da können sich schon welche auf Nobelpreise freuen. Diejenigen, die das Teilchen in den Daten gefunden haben, und diejenigen, die es schaffen eine Theorie dazu zu entwickeln, die sich bestätigen lässt.



> Was kann denn dieses Elementarteilchen,das es den Wissenschaftlern solche "Angst" bereitet? Sollte die "Angst" sich eher um sowas wie Atomenergie (Kernkraft vs. Atombombe) handeln? Ich hab keine Ahnung von,interessiert mich aber mal und ich meine es hätte zumindest ansatzweise mit im Artikel stehen können,sonst wirkt er für mich irgendwie unvollständig.
> 
> @Quanti,Skysnake,evtl.irgendeine Idee dazu?


 Siehe oben, und den nachfolgenden Punkt, triffts schon ziemlich gut.


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, wenn amn jahrelang an Theorien feilt, sie immer wieder bestätigt sieht und dann plötzlich was kommt, was nicht darein passt...
> Das kann verdammt schwer für einen Physiker sein!


Klar ist das schwer. Du arbeitest Jahre oder eher Jahrzehnte an etwas, und dann kommen da einfach so Messwerte her und sagen tausenden von Wissenschaftlern "ÄTSCHE BÄTSCH mit mir habt ihr nicht gerechnet!"  Das ist schon depremierend, weil eben keine damit gerechnet hat, das man dort etwas findet, zumindest ist mir absolut nichts bekannt. Das gefährdet halt auch ALLE Theorien die wir zur vereinigten Stringtheorie (M-Theorie heißt Sie glaub ich) haben. Der Punkt wurde nach nicht vorhergesagt. Es kann sich als Glücksgriff erweisen und uns SEHR schnell SEHR weit bringen, es kann aber auch sein, das wir nun 10, 20, 30 oder wie lang auch immer vor einem ungelösten Problem stehen  Das Lebenswerk von hunderten oder tausenden Wissenschaftlern steht aber vor der Möglichkeit nicht mehr als ein Scherbenhaufen zu sein. Das macht natürlich denjenigen Angst. Eventuell bedarf es nur sehr kleinen Anpassungen, bzw. das man einfach etwas noch nicht gewusst hat wie eine neue Quantenzahl oder whot ever, eventuell lässt es sich aber auch überhaupt nicht in die bestehenden Theorien einpassen, was diese als falsch kennzeichnen würde. 

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen, es wird aber wohl sehr sehr sehr sicher das gesamte Weltbild von Physikern verändern.


----------



## homunkulus (9. April 2011)

Genau das ist das tragische wie auch sehr spannende, wir wissen noch lange nicht alle Antworten auf unsere Fragen und können sie, wie bei der Urknalltheorie mit den 4 Grundkräften, wohl auch nie experimentell nachweisen. Warten wir es einfach ab, in den letzten 100 Jahren hat sich auf dem Gebiet der Physik und Kosmologie so viel getan, da bin ich voll des Optimismus das wir noch einige tolle Überraschungen und Ergebnisse sehen werden.


----------



## homunkulus (9. April 2011)

PC-Doc schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh was vor dem Urknall war


 
hehe, das ist für mich die Grenze wo das Thema ins philosophische und religiöse abdriftet


----------



## PC-Doc (9. April 2011)

Aber ist es nicht auch aufgrund unserer sich ständig weiterentwickelnden Technik wenigstens absehbar,das wir mal auf uns noch unbekanntes stoßen,bzw das wir eben noch längst nicht alles genau wissen?

Da wir manche Sachen einfach noch nicht wissen wird sicher so einiges "vorübergehend" unter Philosophie abgeheftet,deswegen lass ich mir aber noch lange nix von irgendeiner Religion einreden.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn dann mit mathematischer Klarheit, alles andere lohnt ja nicht.


Klar, aber dann wirds eben hässlich und da muss ich selbst dann nochmals die Bücher etwas wälzen, weil solch spezielle Sachen merk ich mir doch nicht auswendig :guly: Das muss ich erst in 3 Monaten zu meiner Diplomprüfung -.-



> Mir gefällt Transquantengrenze, aber eine Theorie dazu hab ich nicht.


Noch nie gehört 



> Kugelflächenfunktion ist sehr lecker.
> Die Hamilton Mechanik ist ja noch klassische Physik.


Ich meinte den Hamiltonien, in Verbindung mit der Schwarzen-Ungleichung, bzw. Schröderinger-Gleichung.  Ich drück mich da leider teilweise etwas zu flapsig aus... Die Hamiltongleichungen sind wenn man es genau nimmt natürlich die klassischen Bewegungsgleichungen.
Mit Hamiltonien meinte ich aber das Aufstellen des Hamiltonoperator. Die genaue Ausgespaltung kann ja je nach dem ob man im Feld ist oder nicht sieht ja immer etwas anders aus. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine. Muss man ja sich am Anfang immer überlegen, wenn man die Schröderinger-/Schwarzsche-Un-Gleichung lösen will.



> Stell dir vor, du hockst mit zwei Freunden in einer Bar und ihr habt eine Rechnung über 25 Euro bekommen. Jeder bezahlt mit einem 10 Euro Schein und der Kellern legt 5 ein Euro Münzen wieder hin. Jeder nimmt einen und der Kellern bekommt 2 Euro Trinkgeld.
> Jeder hat als 10-1 Euro bezahlt, sind 9 Euro, 9x3 sind 27 Euro, mit dem 2 Euro Trinkgeld sind es 29 Euro, wo ist der eine Euro geblieben?


Musste ich ehrlich gesagt auch erst mal überlegen, bevor ich den Witz verstanden habe. Es sind ja 9x3=27, wobei der Kellner 25+2€ bekommen hat. Stimmt also alles. Da fehlt kein Euro. Stand aber um die Uhrzeit auch bischen auf dem Schlauch  So was ist immer ganz nett, wenn man sich durch die Sprache in die Irre führen lässt. Danke für die kleine Denkaufgabe 



> Nun ja, der Gedanke, dass es eine 5. Naturkraft geben könnte, ist ja nicht neu, den gibts schon länger, doch bisher haben sich jede Hinweise darauf in Luft aufgelöst, besonders wenn das Experiment an anderer Stelle wiederholt wurde. Daher muss man das auch erst mal abwarten, was wirklich dran ist.
> Wenn es eine 5. Kraft gibt, dann muss sie entweder auf einem sehr, sehr kurzem Gebiet wirken (kürzer als die starke Kernkaft) oder deutlich schwächer sein als die Gravitationskraft. Auch halte ich eine Art Anti-Gravitationskraft für sehr weit hergeholt.
> Möglich ist natürlich, dass die Strings selbst (sofern die Stringtheorie richtig ist) von einer eigenen Kraft dominiert wird, das muss man abwarten, gerade auch im Bezug zur Higgs Theorie.


Naja, es könnte schon ein "Anti"-Teilchen zum Graviton sein, was ich aber auch nicht für wahrscheinlich halte. 

Was ich wahrscheinlicher halte ist, das dieses Teilchen in Zusammenhang mit dunkler Energie/Materie steht, bzw. damit, warum unsere sichtbare Materie eben sichtbar ist, und nicht so wie die Dunkle nur indirekt nachweisbar. 

Ich mach mir ja schon seit gut 7 Jahren darüber Gedanken, das es eine weitere WW gibt, die genau so langreichweitig wie die Gravitation ist, aber eben sehr sehr sehr viel schwächer. Würde für mich irgendwie "schön" aussehen, und wir wissen ja, Physik ist meist schön, wenn man sich die Formeln anschaut. Wirklich richtig hässliche Sachen sind meist nicht richtig.  (wobei hässlich halt relativ ist....) Mir hat das nämlich nie so recht rein gepasst, das es die starke und schwache WW gibt, die extrem kurzreichweitig sind, und dann die Elektromagnetische, die kurzreichweitig ist (wobei man die ja zur Elektroschwachen-WW zusammenfassen kann, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab, und recht kurz nach dem Urknall auch war) und dann halt die Gravitation als einzige langreichweitige WW. Das hat mich immer gestört! Ich würde eher noch eine zweite langreichweitige WW erwarten aus Symmetriegründen ...

Naja, oder es erklärt eben warum sich die Elektroschwache WW aufgespalten hat


----------



## -Pinhead- (9. April 2011)

PC-Doc schrieb:


> Großer Einschnitt ins Weltbild?
> Die Erde ist keine Scheibe,sie ist auch keine Kugel,vielleicht eine Kartoffel (Thema Welthungerhilfe)?



Sie IST eine Kartoffel. (sozusagen)

siehe Hier


----------



## PC-Doc (10. April 2011)

Stell dir vor, du hockst mit zwei Freunden in einer Bar und ihr habt eine Rechnung über 25 Euro bekommen. Jeder bezahlt mit einem 10 Euro Schein und der Kellern legt 5 ein Euro Münzen wieder hin. Jeder nimmt einen und der Kellern bekommt 2 Euro Trinkgeld.
Jeder hat als 10-1 Euro bezahlt, sind 9 Euro, 9x3 sind 27 Euro, mit dem 2 Euro Trinkgeld sind es 29 Euro, wo ist der eine Euro geblieben?

Musste ich ehrlich gesagt auch erst mal überlegen, bevor ich den Witz verstanden habe. Es sind ja 9x3=27, wobei der Kellner 25+2€ bekommen hat. Stimmt also alles. Da fehlt kein Euro. Stand aber um die Uhrzeit auch bischen auf dem Schlauch So was ist immer ganz nett, wenn man sich durch die Sprache in die Irre führen lässt. Danke für die kleine Denkaufgabe.

Mein erster Blick auf die Aufgabe sprach bestimmt auch Bände,konnte es aber leider nicht sehen (nonClearDisplay)
Aber coole Denkaufgabe

Antiteilchen find ich auch ziemlich interessant,sind halt schwer herzustellen,aber wenn man sie mit ihrem Gegenstück zusammenbringt und die dabei freiwerdende Energie sinnvoll nutzen könnt Gäbe sicher nen prima Treibstoff,aber selbst die Speicherung ist ja nochn Problem,is nicht mit mal einfach was in Tank schütten.Wäre aber sicher Interessant für die Raumfahrt...

@ Pinheat
Das weiß ich doch,das war doch Ironie,war das nicht rauszulesen?
Außerdem gehts in dem Artikel,der auch erst vor kurzem bei PCGH drin war,um die,zum besseren Verständnis, überspitzte Darstellung des Erdgravitationsfeldes.


----------



## -Pinhead- (10. April 2011)

Mit Ironie ist das in der geschriebenen Sprache immer so eine sache 
Wollte nur die Aussage bestätigen.

Hatte nicht mitbekommen, dass der Artikel hier auch veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## PC-Doc (10. April 2011)

Sorry,aber ich find ihn grad nicht auf die Schnelle,sonst hätti nen Link reingestellt.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2011)

ich kenne die Lösung für die weitere Kraft: es ist die FRAU, kein Mann weiss wie sie ist, was sie ist, wie sie denkt und warum sie denkt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar, aber dann wirds eben hässlich und da muss ich selbst dann nochmals die Bücher etwas wälzen, weil solch spezielle Sachen merk ich mir doch nicht auswendig :guly: Das muss ich erst in 3 Monaten zu meiner Diplomprüfung -.-



Ich nicht, ich kann alles aus dem Gedächtnis schreiben. 
Ich werde auch ständig von Leuten beim MIT oder CalTech angeschrieben, ob ich ihre Gleichungen nicht noch mal überprüfen kann. 
Das Nobelpreiskomitee schreibt mich jedes Jahr an, ob ich nicht doch den Nobelpreis entgegen nehmen will, aber das Niveau ist mir zu schwach, was soll ich mit den ganzen Nobelpreisen anfangen. 
Tja, was soll ich machen, ich weiß einfach alles, hab den totalen Durchblick und sehe sogar noch verdammt gut aus. 
Man liebt mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man will sich mit mir treffen... 
Man will mir was mitteilen... 
Man will mich loben... 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Hamiltonien, in Verbindung mit der Schwarzen-Ungleichung, bzw. Schröderinger-Gleichung.  Ich drück mich da leider teilweise etwas zu flapsig aus... Die Hamiltongleichungen sind wenn man es genau nimmt natürlich die klassischen Bewegungsgleichungen.
> Mit Hamiltonien meinte ich aber das Aufstellen des Hamiltonoperator. Die genaue Ausgespaltung kann ja je nach dem ob man im Feld ist oder nicht sieht ja immer etwas anders aus. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine. Muss man ja sich am Anfang immer überlegen, wenn man die Schröderinger-/Schwarzsche-Un-Gleichung lösen will.



Du meinst Hamiltonian, richtig?
Jep, da kenne ich den Hamiltonoperator, sehr nette Gleichung, wobei ich eher der Schrödinger-Gleichung Fan bin, die Grundlage in einem Quantensystem, eins meiner Favoriten, wenns um die Quantenphysik geht.
Außerdem mag ich Katzen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Musste ich ehrlich gesagt auch erst mal überlegen, bevor ich den Witz verstanden habe. Es sind ja 9x3=27, wobei der Kellner 25+2€ bekommen hat. Stimmt also alles. Da fehlt kein Euro. Stand aber um die Uhrzeit auch bischen auf dem Schlauch  So was ist immer ganz nett, wenn man sich durch die Sprache in die Irre führen lässt. Danke für die kleine Denkaufgabe



Ja, genau, die 29€ standen nie zur Diskussion, die sind reine Ablenkung. Die Rechnung betrug 25 Euro plus 2 Trinkgeld, macht 27€. Jeder bekam von den 10€ einen Euro wieder, macht also 9€, die 9€ haben sie auch bezahlt, eben 9x3=25+2
Ich hab da noch eins: 

Vier Typen sitzen auf einem Stuhl. Zwei sitzen sich gegenüber, dazwischen ist eine Wand, sie können sich also nicht sehen. Die anderen beiden sitzen in Reihe hinter einem, der vor der Wand hockt. Also kann der erste an der Wand nicht sehen, was mit den beiden hinter ihm ist und der Mittlere sieht nur den vorderen aber nicht den hinteren, nur der letzte kann alle beide sehen, aber nicht den hinter der Wand.
Jeder der vier hat einen Hut auf, insgesamt gibts es zwei verschiedene Farben, also z.B. einen schwarzen und einen weißen Hut.
Der letzte in der Reihe kann die Hüte der beiden vor ihm sehen aber nicht seine eigenen. Die vor ihm haben verschiedene farbige Hüte auf, daher kann er nicht sagen, welche Farbe sein Hut hat.
Welcher kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen, welche Farbe sein Hut haben muss und wieso kann er das? 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, es könnte schon ein "Anti"-Teilchen zum Graviton sein, was ich aber auch nicht für wahrscheinlich halte.



Wenn es ein Anti Graviton gibt, dann müsste es sich irgendwie bemerkbar machen. Anti Materie entsteht ja auch, bzw. kann erzeugt werden.
Solange die Quantenphysik aber noch keine grundsätzlich große Verheitheitlichungstheorie hat, die wirklich bestand hat, ist alles sehr spekulativ. Die Gravitation ist nun mal etwas völlig anderes als die anderen Grundkräfte, aber trotzdem muss auch sie, wenn man an der Quantenphysik festhalten will, einen "Träger" haben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ich wahrscheinlicher halte ist, das dieses Teilchen in Zusammenhang mit dunkler Energie/Materie steht, bzw. damit, warum unsere sichtbare Materie eben sichtbar ist, und nicht so wie die Dunkle nur indirekt nachweisbar.



Die Dunkle Materie ist in der Tat noch etwas, was dringend erforscht werden müsste. Ich halte die Neutrinos ja für den Schlüssel zur Findung der Dunklen Materie.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich mach mir ja schon seit gut 7 Jahren darüber Gedanken, das es eine weitere WW gibt, die genau so langreichweitig wie die Gravitation ist, aber eben sehr sehr sehr viel schwächer. Würde für mich irgendwie "schön" aussehen, und wir wissen ja, Physik ist meist schön, wenn man sich die Formeln anschaut. Wirklich richtig hässliche Sachen sind meist nicht richtig.  (wobei hässlich halt relativ ist....) Mir hat das nämlich nie so recht rein gepasst, das es die starke und schwache WW gibt, die extrem kurzreichweitig sind, und dann die Elektromagnetische, die kurzreichweitig ist (wobei man die ja zur Elektroschwachen-WW zusammenfassen kann, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab, und recht kurz nach dem Urknall auch war) und dann halt die Gravitation als einzige langreichweitige WW. Das hat mich immer gestört! Ich würde eher noch eine zweite langreichweitige WW erwarten aus Symmetriegründen ...



Die Gravitation nimmt eben eine Sonderstellung ein, sie ist die einzige Kraft, die immer in eine Richtung wirkt, sie kann nicht umgekehrt (umgepolt) werden und man kann sie nicht abschirmen. außerdem ist ihre Reichweite praktisch unbegrenzt, was für die anderen Kräfte nicht gilt.
Möglich ist, dass es eine noch schwächere Kraft als die Gravitation gibt, die eben von der Gravitation "überstrahlt" wird, ähnlich wie ein entfernter Fixstern seine Planeten überstrahlt, wir sehen die Planeten auch nicht direkt, sondern registrieren nur ihre Auswirkungen auf den Fixstern.
dei Frage ist aber dann, was soll die noch scwächere 5. Kraft bewirken, wenn sie keinerlei "sichtbare" Auswirkung hat?
Andererseits macht es mir nichts aus, dass die starke und schwache Wechselwirkung nur sehr begrenzt ist. Du kennst ja den Spruch, wäre es anders, dann würde es niemanden geben, der diese Fragen stellen könnte.


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2011)

Btw. Der Fehler wurde korrigiert 

Naja, es gibt auch keine magnetischen Monopole, obwohl es Theoretisch diese geben könnte. Vielleicht hat es auch damit etwas zu tun.

Wie gesagt, ich denke auch, das es mit Dunkler Materie/Energie etwas zu tun hat. Ich könnte mir einfach vorstellen, das diese neue Kraft eben genau umgekehrt wirkt wie die Gravitation.

Also entweder in Abwesenheit von Materie zu einer Anziehenden/Abstoßenden Kraft sorgt, grad Abstoßend hat etwas für sich, wenn man an die Expansion des Universums denkt, die ja auch Sprunghaft zugelegt hatte,. 
Oder das die Kraft eben noch VIEL schwächer ist als die Gravitation und damit erst auf riesige Distanzen mit riesigen Massen wirkt, aber eben weniger schnell abfällt.
Oder das die Kraft eben mit zunehmendem Abstand zunimmt und nicht abnimmt wie jede Andere  Wäre auch mal was 

Das sind so die Ansätze die ich verfolgen würde, da mir diese mir schon sehr sehr lange im Kopf rum schwirren, es aber für so etwas halt nie einen Anhaltspunkt gab.


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eins:
> 
> Vier Typen sitzen auf einem Stuhl. Zwei sitzen sich gegenüber, dazwischen ist eine Wand, sie können sich also nicht sehen. Die anderen beiden sitzen in Reihe hinter einem, der vor der Wand hockt. Also kann der erste an der Wand nicht sehen, was mit den beiden hinter ihm ist und der Mittlere sieht nur den vorderen aber nicht den hinteren, nur der letzte kann alle beide sehen, aber nicht den hinter der Wand.
> Jeder der vier hat einen Hut auf, insgesamt gibts es zwei verschiedene Farben, also z.B. einen schwarzen und einen weißen Hut.
> ...



Solange man nur einen Typ fragt: jeder. Weil für jeden Typ jede Farbe valide ist, solange man nur einen fragt bzw. sofern die übrigen drei nachfolgend bestimmt werden.


P.S.: Schön zu sehen, dass es hier mehr von meiner Brut gibt. Da ich allerdings grad erst in 2. Semester starte, liegt euer Diskurs noch ein Stück weit vor mir.


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2011)

2. Semester in?


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Physik Bätscheler.

Ich will Quantis Antwort wissen


----------



## Glühbirne (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eins:
> 
> Vier Typen sitzen auf einem Stuhl. Zwei sitzen sich gegenüber, dazwischen ist eine Wand, sie können sich also nicht sehen. Die anderen beiden sitzen in Reihe hinter einem, der vor der Wand hockt. Also kann der erste an der Wand nicht sehen, was mit den beiden hinter ihm ist und der Mittlere sieht nur den vorderen aber nicht den hinteren, nur der letzte kann alle beide sehen, aber nicht den hinter der Wand.
> Jeder der vier hat einen Hut auf, insgesamt gibts es zwei verschiedene Farben, also z.B. einen schwarzen und einen weißen Hut.
> ...


Der zweite kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, welche Farbe sein Hut hat.

Er wird ja sicherlich merken, das der letzte in der Reihe keine Aussage trifft/treffen kann. Daraus kann er schließen, dass er und der erste in der Reihe verschieden farbige Hüte aufhaben.
Die logische Folge: Sein Hut hat die Farbe, die der Hut vom ersten in der Reihe nicht hat. 

Wenn der Hut vom ersten in der Reihe also beispielsweise schwarz ist, kann der zweite sicher sagen, dass sein Hut weiß ist, vorrausgesetzt der letzte in der Reihe schweigt.
Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu kompliziert gedacht.


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Nö, ist plausibel 

Hab an sowas auch gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Tatsache, dass der vordere und mittlere unterschiedlich farbige Hüte tragen, nur dem hinteren oder auch den übrigen bekannt ist. Geht nämlich nicht eindeutig hervor.

Es könnte ja auch eine Hutfarbe drei mal geben, die andere aber nur einmal. Dann wüsste der mittlere welche Farbe sein Hut hätte, da er den seines Vordermanns sehen kann. (hab ich aber als Annahme verworfen da ich davon ausging es gebe 2 Hüte von jeder Farbe)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. Der Fehler wurde korrigiert



Ist doch was. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich denke auch, das es mit Dunkler Materie/Energie etwas zu tun hat. Ich könnte mir einfach vorstellen, das diese neue Kraft eben genau umgekehrt wirkt wie die Gravitation.



Diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen. Die sichtbare Materie reicht ja eben nicht aus um die Bewegungen der Galaxien zu erklären, also muss noch etwas da sein, was ebenfalls Gravitation hat und daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine Kraft gibt, die entgegen der Gravitation wirkt. Ich denke eher, dass die 5. Kraft wie die Gravitation wirkt, nur eben schwächer ist, daher wird sie von der Gravitationskraft "überstrahlt", direkt können wir sie nicht messen, indirekt ist sie aber mit ihrem Effekt vorhanden, denn sie hält die Galaxien im Gleichgewicht. Vielleicht ist sie auch fundamentaler, sie könnte die Strings zusammenhalten. Da muss es ja auch eine Kraft geben, die die Strings formt, wer weiß.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also entweder in Abwesenheit von Materie zu einer Anziehenden/Abstoßenden Kraft sorgt, grad Abstoßend hat etwas für sich, wenn man an die Expansion des Universums denkt, die ja auch Sprunghaft zugelegt hatte,.
> Oder das die Kraft eben noch VIEL schwächer ist als die Gravitation und damit erst auf riesige Distanzen mit riesigen Massen wirkt, aber eben weniger schnell abfällt.
> Oder das die Kraft eben mit zunehmendem Abstand zunimmt und nicht abnimmt wie jede Andere  Wäre auch mal was



Das Universum dehnt sich ja nur deswegen an den Rändern immer schneller aus, weil dieser immer weiter weg ist, denk an den Ballon mit den schwarzen Punkten drauf, bläst du diesen auf, entfernen sich die weiter entfernten Punkte schneller als die nahen, obwohl die Aufblaskraft immer die gleiche ist. Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich das vierdimensional eben kaum vorstellen kann (eigentlich gar nicht). Auf eine Kraft, die in weiter Entfernung abstoßend wirkt und auf nahe Entfernung keine Wirkung hat, glaube ich nicht. Es wird Zeit, herauszufinden, ob die Higgs Theorie stimmt.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Der zweite kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, welche Farbe sein Hut hat.
> 
> Er wird ja sicherlich merken, das der letzte in der Reihe keine Aussage trifft/treffen kann. Daraus kann er schließen, dass er und der erste in der Reihe verschieden farbige Hüte aufhaben.
> Die logische Folge: Sein Hut hat die Farbe, die der Hut vom ersten in der Reihe nicht hat.
> ...



Nö, das war exakt richtig, wenn der letzte das nicht sagen kann, weil die vor im verschieden farbiga Hüte aufhaben, dann kann nur der Mittlere das genau wissen. 


Ich hab noch eins:

Wir hocken im Saloon, drei Männer spielen Karten, es kommt zum Streit und man beschließt den Streit mit einem Duell zu beenden.
Schütze eins hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 1/3, also er trifft garantiert beim dritten Schuss.
Schütze zwei hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 2/3, er trifft also garantiert beim zweiten Schuss.
Schütze drei hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 3/3, er trifft bei jedem Schuss.
Da Schütze eins der schlechteste von allen ist, darf er den ersten Schuss ausführen (die Männer schießen nicht gleichzeitig, sondern abwechselt).
Die Frage ist nun, auf wen muss unser miese Schütze schießen um seine Überlebenschancen auf logischer Weise zu steigern, damit er auch in der nächsten Runde (wenn alle drei geschossen haben) noch dabei sein kann?

(Ach ja, hätte ich noch erwähnen müssen, obwohl es für Schütze Nr. 1 keinen Unterschied macht, der nächste, der schießen wird ist der mittlere, der beste Schütze schießt als letzter)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2011)

Wird das jetzt der Rätsel-Thread?

Ich kenn die Lösung schon!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Lösung schon!


 
Raten gilt aber nicht, logisches Vorgehen ist erwünscht.


----------



## SchweineUser (11. April 2011)

Hi,
ich bin ein unwissender, bitte auf klären und kein wort über meine rechtschreibung schon voller komplexe
.ist die Schwerkraft nicht die wirkung aus oder von der gravi.wie gesagt kein plan aber echt interesiert und traurig das ich nict soviell über Teilchenphysik weis.was sagt ihr dazu von  Eugen Podklednov.Science - Oesterreich1.com - ESA besttigt die Abschirmung der Schwerkraft !

Die Gravitation nimmt eben eine Sonderstellung ein, sie ist die einzige Kraft, die immer in eine Richtung wirkt, sie kann nicht umgekehrt (umgepolt) werden und man kann sie nicht abschirmen. außerdem ist ihre Reichweite praktisch unbegrenzt, was für die anderen Kräfte nicht gilt.
Möglich ist, dass es eine noch schwächere Kraft als die Gravitation gibt, die eben von der Gravitation "überstrahlt" wird, ähnlich wie ein entfernter Fixstern seine Planeten überstrahlt, wir sehen die Planeten auch nicht direkt, sondern registrieren nur ihre Auswirkungen auf den Fixstern.
dei Frage ist aber dann, was soll die noch scwächere 5. Kraft bewirken, wenn sie keinerlei "sichtbare" Auswirkung hat?
Andererseits macht es mir nichts aus, dass die starke und schwache Wechselwirkung nur sehr begrenzt ist. Du kennst ja den Spruch, wäre es anders, dann würde es niemanden geben, der diese Fragen stellen könnte.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Der Artikel ist .... Wäre da wirklich etwas dran, hätte der Mensch schon LANGE den Nobelpreis. Hat er nicht? Komisch warum wohl... 

Solche Leute MEINEN etwas entdeckt zu haben, aber aufgrund einer begrenzten Sichtweise, bzw. einfach fehlenden Wissens merken diese meist nicht, das es einfach auch andere Effekte gibt, die die beobachtete Auswirkungen erklären können, ohne irgend etwas neues zu benötigen.

Schwerkraft und Gravitation ist eigentlich das Gleiche, wobei man bei Schwerkraft meistens von der Erde redet, bzw eben von Planeten. Eine gravitative Wirkung hat jede Masse. Btw. das schwere und träger Masse gleich sind, ist nicht trivial


----------



## SchweineUser (11. April 2011)

Viellen dank. Wie soll ich die schwarzen Schafe von den Weissen unterscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

SchweineUser schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin ein unwissender, bitte auf klären und kein wort über meine rechtschreibung schon voller komplexe
> .ist die Schwerkraft nicht die wirkung aus oder von der gravi.wie gesagt kein plan aber echt interesiert und traurig das ich nict soviell über Teilchenphysik weis.was sagt ihr dazu von  Eugen Podklednov.Science - Oesterreich1.com - ESA besttigt die Abschirmung der Schwerkraft !


 
Die Gravitation ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, deswegen kann man sie auch nicht abschirmen. Den Effekt, der da auftritt, kann mit Sicherheit andere erklärt werden. Andererseits (hab mal eben nachgelesen), haben einige Forscher sein Experiment nachgestellt, unter anderem auch beim MIT und dort ist dieser Effekt nicht aufgetreten.
Entweder irrt der russische Wissenschaftler, verbreitet Fehlinformationen oder sein Experiment ist nicht nachstellbar.
Interessanter Weise konnte er aber selbst nicht immer seine Ergebnisse reproduzieren und das darf definitiv nicht der Fall sein, wenn etwas an seiner Geschichte dran ist.


----------



## SchweineUser (11. April 2011)

Ist doch alles scheße wen man jetzt zwischen wisenschaftler und wisenschchaftler unterscheiden muss 
ThX ihr beiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Nun ja, wenn ein Wissenschaftler eine Entdeckung macht, dann ist das eine logische Vorgehensweise, dass andere Wissenschaftler seine Forschungen nachstellen, bzw. dessen Experiment, denn auch diese müssten ja dann, wenn alles stimmt, bei ihnen eintreffen, was schon eingetroffen ist. Scheitern diese Experimente bei allen und nur bei einem geht das, aber nicht, wenn er das Experiment mit andere Forschern gemeinsam aufbaut, sondern immer nur, wenn er das alleine macht, dann ist das eben schon sehr suspekt.


Edit:
Sagt mal, kann keiner das mathematische Problem der drei Schützen lösen?


----------



## axel25 (11. April 2011)

@Quanti: Schwerkraft, nicht Gravitation.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ein Unterschied.
Von daher dürfte sich die Gravitation im Sinne der Schwerkraft auf einem Planeten (g!) theoretisch abschirmenlassen (durch entsprechende Gegenbeschleunigung?). Dass sich ein Bestandteil der Raumzeit schlecht abschirmen lässt, ist an sich logisch.

Eine Frage: Ich hoffe ihr könnt auch ein bißchen Chemie.
Wenn ich eine Verbindung habe, die mehr Elektronen besitzt, als sie für die Oktett/18er-Regel braucht, könnte man diese Verbindung nicht als Spannungsquelle verwenden?

Bzw., wenn ich auf der anderen Seite eine Verbindung mit zuwenig Elektronen habe?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Nein Gravitation/Schwerkraft lässt sich nach allem was bekannt ist nicht abschirmen... Genau wie es keine magnetischen Monopole gibt, bzw. bisher halt nicht gefunden wurden... 

Wenn etwas nicht widerlegbar ist, heißt das halt eben nicht, dass es dies gibt, aber auch nicht, das es dies nicht gibt. Es ist halt nicht geklärt bisher.

Das mit Wissenschaftler/Forscher ist halt so ne Sache genau wie mit Makler, Hausverwalter etc. etc. Sind alles keine geschützten Berufe... LEIDER! 

@Quanti: hatte bisher kein Nerv dazu aber ich schaus mir mal an 

EDIT:
Der Schütze würde auf den 2/3 schießen, da dieser auf 3/3 schießen wird, da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit 50% beträgt zu sterben. Er hat dann also nur die Chance von 1/3*2/3 zu sterben. In allen anderen Fällen ist Sie höher.

PS: Quanti du erzählst Müll  (man das wollte ich schon immer sagen )
Wenn der Schütze eine *Wahrscheinlichkeit* von 1/3 hat, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, das er nach dem dritten Schuss getroffen hat. Die Wahrschienlichkeit nicht getroffen zu haben ist dann halt nur (2/3)³~0,296


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Der Schütze würde auf den 2/3 schießen, da dieser auf 3/3 schießen wird, da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit 50% beträgt zu sterben. Er hat dann also nur die Chance von 1/3*2/3 zu sterben. In allen anderen Fällen ist Sie höher.



Nö, das ist nicht korrekt. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Quanti du erzählst Müll  (man das wollte ich schon immer sagen )
> Wenn der Schütze eine *Wahrscheinlichkeit* von 1/3 hat, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, das er nach dem dritten Schuss getroffen hat. Die Wahrschienlichkeit nicht getroffen zu haben ist dann halt nur (2/3)³~0,296



Weiß ich auch, aber ich gehe von den 1/3 aus, also beim dritten Schuss trifft er garantiert, ebenso wie 2/3 beim zweiten garantiert trifft und 3/3 immer trifft.


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Mr. 2/3 trifft beim zweiten Schuss garantiert nicht mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% 

PS: Schick mir mal die Lösung als PM -.-


----------



## axel25 (11. April 2011)

OT:

Eine Frage: Ich hoffe ihr könnt auch ein bißchen Chemie.
Wenn ich eine Verbindung habe, die mehr Elektronen besitzt, als sie für die Oktett/18er-Regel braucht, könnte man diese Verbindung nicht als Spannungsquelle verwenden?

Bzw., wenn ich auf der anderen Seite eine Verbindung mit zuwenig Elektronen habe?


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Wat für ne Regel?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wat für ne Regel?


 
Oktettregel
Hängt mit den Elektronen auf den Orbitalen zusammen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Eine Frage: Ich hoffe ihr könnt auch ein bißchen Chemie.
> Wenn ich eine Verbindung habe, die mehr Elektronen besitzt, als sie für die Oktett/18er-Regel braucht, könnte man diese Verbindung nicht als Spannungsquelle verwenden?
> ...


 
Du meinst die Edelgasregel?
Hast du also eine chemische Verbindung, die über die Anzahl der Elektronen hinausgeht, die für einen stabilen Zustand sorgen, dann gibts entweder die Möglichkeit, dass das Molekül chemisch nicht stabil ist (so wie Kohlenstoffmoxid chemisch ja auch nicht stabil ist), oder über Radikale verfügt, wie z.B. Sauerstoffverbindungen.
Jedenfalls gibts chemisch Ausnahmen der Regel, wie z.B. bei Stickstoff und Suerstoff Verbindungen (eben die freien Radikale) und bei Elementen, die eine hohe Kernladungszahl haben.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

Hab ich mir schon haber gedacht.

Chemisch geht da aber nicht wirklich viel, bzw. Es gibt halt Stoffe die Elektronen gern abgeben und welche, die gerne welche aufnehmen. Denk nur an die Zink/Nickel Batterien, das funktioniert ja genau so. Aber ansonsten ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar was du willst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Du kannst aber eine elektrochemische Reaktion nicht mit der Bildung, bzw. der Stabilität von Molekülen gleich setzen.

Ich denke mal, dass er die Edelgasregel meint, aber war halt etwas komisch beschrieben.
Tja, was soll man machen, wenn man extrem intelligent ist, versteht man die einfachen Fragen einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## SchweineUser (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kurz pause machen
also.
Lösung
Schütze zwei.
Die einzige Überlebenschance für eins.
Schütze einz schießt auf zwei und sohn pech daneben.
Schüte zwei muß auf drei schißen ob er will oder nicht sonst tot.Vorausgesetzt zwei trift.
Jetzt hat eins fifti fifti eine 50% Überlebenschance.
Oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Gravitation ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, deswegen kann man sie auch nicht abschirmen. Den Effekt, der da auftritt, kann mit Sicherheit andere erklärt werden. Andererseits (hab mal eben nachgelesen), haben einige Forscher sein Experiment nachgestellt, unter anderem auch beim MIT und dort ist dieser Effekt nicht aufgetreten.
> Entweder irrt der russische Wissenschaftler, verbreitet Fehlinformationen oder sein Experiment ist nicht nachstellbar.
> Interessanter Weise konnte er aber selbst nicht immer seine Ergebnisse reproduzieren und das darf definitiv nicht der Fall sein, wenn etwas an seiner Geschichte dran ist.



Podklenovs Entdeckungen konnten in einer Vielzahl von Experimenten nicht bestätigt werden, außer von Tajmar. Dessen Experimente konnten von niemandem anderen bestätigt werden und mitlerweile schließt er einen Fehler in der Auswertung nicht aus. (laut Wiki)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Edit:
> Sagt mal, kann keiner das mathematische Problem der drei Schützen lösen?


 
Nö. Vermutlich hast du mal wieder ein paar Informationen vergessen, so wie bei den Hüten. Wenn einer nach drei, einer nach zwei und einer bei jedem Schuss trifft, dann trifft in der ersten Runde nur der 3/3er. Sinnvollerweise den 2/3er, der sonst in der zweiten Runde ihn treffen konnte. In der zweiten Runde schießt somit der 1/3er als erster (auf den verbleibenden 3/3er), trifft aber wieder nicht - und der 3/3er als zweiter, der somit als einziger für die dritte Runde übrig bleiben würde. Auf wen der 1/3er in der ersten Runde schießt ist vollkommen egal, wenn man deine Aufgabenstellung befolgt: Er hat deiner Aussage (1 von 3, aber der dritte garantiert) eine Trefferchance von exakt 0. Es macht aber keinen Unterschied, wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht trifft und wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht auf ihn zielt.


----------



## SchweineUser (12. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Podklenovs Entdeckungen konnten in einer Vielzahl von Experimenten nicht bestätigt werden, außer von Tajmar. Dessen Experimente konnten von niemandem anderen bestätigt werden und mitlerweile schließt er einen Fehler in der Auswertung nicht aus. (laut Wiki)
> 
> 
> 
> Nö. Vermutlich hast du mal wieder ein paar Informationen vergessen, so wie bei den Hüten. Wenn einer nach drei, einer nach zwei und einer bei jedem Schuss trifft, dann trifft in der ersten Runde nur der 3/3er. Sinnvollerweise den 2/3er, der sonst in der zweiten Runde ihn treffen konnte. In der zweiten Runde schießt somit der 1/3er als erster (auf den verbleibenden 3/3er), trifft aber wieder nicht - und der 3/3er als zweiter, der somit als einziger für die dritte Runde übrig bleiben würde. Auf wen der 1/3er in der ersten Runde schießt ist vollkommen egal, wenn man deine Aufgabenstellung befolgt: Er hat deiner Aussage (1 von 3, aber der dritte garantiert) eine Trefferchance von exakt 0. Es macht aber keinen Unterschied, wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht trifft und wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht auf ihn zielt.


 
Moin,
 ich sag mal ist nicht egal weill er nicht das risiko eingehen darf drei zu verergern damit er als erstes auf zwei schießt weill zwei hate ja auch als erstes auf ihn geschoßen.
die frage ist wie eins seine Überlebenschancen erhöhen kann, der logig folge müsste es aber Überlebenschance heißen weil eins nur die eine hatt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man machen, wenn man extrem intelligent ist, versteht man die einfachen Fragen einfach nicht mehr.


Nicht alles ist ein wirklicher Segen (behauptete meine Oma immer, und sie hatte wohl recht!). Das Drama besteht doch darin, sich verständlich zu machen....? Ist wohl manchmal mehr Fluch als Segen!
MfG


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2011)

ähm...... Ja das ist durchaus korrekt.

Hatte ich gestern mit nem Studienkollegen auch, haben uns über unseren letzten Praktikumsversuch in unserem Studium unterhalten und da gings auch um das "einfrieren" von Freiheitsgraden. Haben 2 unterschiedliche Sachen die aber miteinander zu tun haben gemeint, bis das geklärt war wars echt toll


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

SchweineUser schrieb:


> Kurz pause machen
> also.
> Lösung
> Schütze zwei.
> ...



Es geht darum, auf wen Schütze eins schießen muss um mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in der nächsten "Schussrunde" noch mit von der Partie zu sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Vermutlich hast du mal wieder ein paar Informationen vergessen, so wie bei den Hüten. Wenn einer nach drei, einer nach zwei und einer bei jedem Schuss trifft, dann trifft in der ersten Runde nur der 3/3er. Sinnvollerweise den 2/3er, der sonst in der zweiten Runde ihn treffen konnte. In der zweiten Runde schießt somit der 1/3er als erster (auf den verbleibenden 3/3er), trifft aber wieder nicht - und der 3/3er als zweiter, der somit als einziger für die dritte Runde übrig bleiben würde. Auf wen der 1/3er in der ersten Runde schießt ist vollkommen egal, wenn man deine Aufgabenstellung befolgt: Er hat deiner Aussage (1 von 3, aber der dritte garantiert) eine Trefferchance von exakt 0. Es macht aber keinen Unterschied, wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht trifft und wen er nicht trifft, weil er nicht auf ihn zielt.



Ich hab bei den Hüten nichts vergessen, wenn der letzte in der Reihe nicht sagen kann welche Hutfarbe er hat, weil eben die beiden vor ihm verschieden farbige aufhaben, dann kann es nur der Mittlere sagen, denn der hat ja die Information, dass der letzte das nicht sagen kann, also muss er logischer Weise davon ausgehen, dass er und der vor ihm zwei verschiedene Farben haben und da es nur diese zwei Farben gibt, muss er also die haben, die der vor ihm nicht hat.
Das ist logische Mathematik und nichts anders, wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann kann ich dafür nichts, dann musst du halt nachfragen. 

Und bei den Schützen liegst du falsch, denk noch mal darüber nach und auch hier habe ich nichts vergessen, es ist einfache Logik, die angewandt werden muss, Mr. Spock würde wohl nur einige Sekunden brauchen, bis der das Rätsel gelöst hat.



SchweineUser schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich sag mal ist nicht egal weill er nicht das risiko eingehen darf drei zu verergern damit er als erstes auf zwei schießt weill zwei hate ja auch als erstes auf ihn geschoßen.
> die frage ist wie eins seine Überlebenschancen erhöhen kann, der logig folge müsste es aber Überlebenschance heißen weil eins nur die eine hatt.



Nochmal. Der Logik nach, auf wen müsste der miese Schütze schießen um die die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit zu bekommen, damit er auch in der nächste Runde ist?
Auf Schütze 3/3 schießen, weil der der gefährlichste ist?
Immerhin, ist der aus dem Rennen, könnte es klappen, doch dann wird 2/3 auf ihn feuern und dann kann es zu Ende sein, ehe er eine Runde überlebt hat, er will ja aber in die nächste Runde und noch mal die Chance haben zu feuern.


----------



## Skaos (12. April 2011)

Nuja ich würde sagen es spielt keine Rolle: er schießt zu erst auf 3/3, den trifft er nicht, 2/3 schießt auf 3/3, weil er ihm am gefährlichsten ist (auch daneben), 3/3 wiederum schießt aus dem selben Grund auf 2/3 und dieser ist damit hin, die Chance, dass 1/3 nun 3/3 erwischt hat sich immerhin schonmal auf 2/3 verdoppelt, was ihm aber am Ende auch nichts bringt da 3/3 immer trifft.. Letztlich hat er also durch die höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit eine rechnerisch bessere Überlebenschance, nur bringen wird ihm das auch nichts, wenn er wie du sagtest nur bei Schuss Nr. 3 trifft.. er kann es nicht in die dritte Runde schaffen die für ihn nötig wäre.. Und daher ists auch egal auf wen er zu erst schießt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2/3 den zweiten Schuss zu versenken ist noch immer nicht ausreichend um zu überleben.. Wie gesagt alles unter der Voraussetzung, dass 1/3 erst in Runde 3 und 2/3 erst in Runde 2 treffen, denn so hatte ich die Aussage von dir Verstanden, wenn ich aber deinen letzten Satz lese, müsste man es nochmal auseinander nehmen, die Chance dass 1/3 zwei mal auf einander trifft liegt ja nur noch 1/9 also erst auf 3/3 schießen und treffen und danach auch 2/3 erwischen ist schon recht unwahrscheinlich, dazu noch hineinrechnen, dass 2/3 ihn selbst nicht trifft da sind wir dann bei 1/27 (3,7%), oder?

Schießt er zu erst auf 2/3 siehts so aus, dass er entweder gleich die erste Runde trifft und damit selbst hin ist (3/3 erwischt ihn ja direkt danach), oder aber:

er verfehlt 2/3, dieser schießt auf 3/3 und trifft, dadurch ist 1/3 wieder an der Reihe der nun immerhin mit 2/3 Wahrscheinlichkeit treffen kann, verfehlt der wieder ist die Chance dass 2/3 ein zweites mal trifft nur noch 4/9.. verfehlt der also wieder trifft Schütze 1 in der dritten Runde ganz sicher.. die Chance, dass es so kommt ist aber auch nur 2/3*2/3*1/3*5/9=8,23%

Letzte Möglichkeit: 
er verfehlt 2/3, dieser verfehlt 3/3(logisch dass der auf den gefährlichsten schießt) 3/3 wiederum macht 2/3 platt, damit stehen wieder die 2/3 Chance für einen treffen in der Zweiten Runde für Schütze 1, verfehlt er wieder hat sichs auch hier erledigt, d.h. für die Chance diese Runde zu überleben: 2/3*1/3*1*2/3=14,81%

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das hinkommt bzw. ob mans überhaupt so rechnen kann, falls ja ist auf jeden Fall Schütze 2/3 das beste Ziel für 1/3..


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Nuja ich würde sagen es spielt keine Rolle: er schießt zu erst auf 3/3, den trifft er nicht, 2/3 schießt auf 3/3, weil er ihm am gefährlichsten ist (auch daneben), 3/3 wiederum schießt aus dem selben Grund auf 2/3 und dieser ist damit hin, die Chance, dass 1/3 nun 3/3 erwischt hat sich immerhin schonmal auf 2/3 verdoppelt, was ihm aber am Ende auch nichts bringt da 3/3 immer trifft..


 
Die Überlegungen sind nicht schlecht, doch du hast einen kleinen Denkfehler drin.
Was wäre das sinnvollste für Schütze 1/3?
Was würde ihm am meisten nützen?

Ich sag mal soviel, am Ende hat Schütze 1/3 eine 50:50 Chance, das Duell für sich zu entscheiden und die Beute (vom Kartenspiel) einzusacken. 


Edit:
Nochmal kurz zum Überlegen:
Schütze 1/3 trifft mit dem letzten Schuss garantiert, aber er kann auch schon beim ersten oder zweiten treffen, nur eben nicht garantiert.
Schütze 2/3 trifft beim zweiten Schuss garantiert ins Schwarze, kann aber beim ersten Schuss auch treffen und Schütze 3/3 trifft immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab bei den Hüten nichts vergessen, wenn der letzte in der Reihe nicht sagen kann welche Hutfarbe er hat, weil eben die beiden vor ihm verschieden farbige aufhaben,



Und da fängts schon an: So, wie du die Aufgabe gestellt hast, kann der letzte auch dann nichts sagen, wenn die beiden vor ihm den gleichen Hut tragen. Die fehlende Information ist, dass beide Farben in gleicher Häufigkeit vorkommen - nach deiner Aufgabenstellung war aber auch die Verteilung 3:1 möglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Überlegen:
> Schütze 1/3 trifft mit dem letzten Schuss garantiert, aber er kann auch schon beim ersten oder zweiten treffen, nur eben nicht garantiert.
> Schütze 2/3 trifft beim zweiten Schuss garantiert ins Schwarze, kann aber beim ersten Schuss auch treffen und Schütze 3/3 trifft immer.


 
Siehe da: Schon wieder neue Informationen - die Schützen können auch vorher treffen, aber also über die erste drei Schüsse verteilt eine Trefferchance von >1/3 bzw. >2/3... Für weitere Berechnungen müsste man jetzt noch wissen, wie groß denn jeweils die Chance ist, vorher zu treffen. Auch ohne diese wichtige Information würde ich aus der Natur derartiger Rätsel schließen, dass er vermutlich auf sich selbst (oder besser: gar nicht) schießen sollte, denn wenn er einen der anderen beiden tötet, hat er ziemlich schlechte Chancen, überhaupt in die zweite Runde zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da fängts schon an: So, wie du die Aufgabe gestellt hast, kann der letzte auch dann nichts sagen, wenn die beiden vor ihm den gleichen Hut tragen. Die fehlende Information ist, dass beide Farben in gleicher Häufigkeit vorkommen - nach deiner Aufgabenstellung war aber auch die Verteilung 3:1 möglich.



Die Verteilung 2:2 sollte offensichtlich sein, denn sonst kann keiner das lösen, soviel logisches Denken kann ich voraussetzen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe da: Schon wieder neue Informationen - die Schützen können auch vorher treffen, aber also über die erste drei Schüsse verteilt eine Trefferchance von >1/3 bzw. >2/3... Für weitere Berechnungen müsste man jetzt noch wissen, wie groß denn jeweils die Chance ist, vorher zu treffen. Auch ohne diese wichtige Information würde ich aus der Natur derartiger Rätsel schließen, dass er vermutlich auf sich selbst (oder besser: gar nicht) schießen sollte, denn wenn er einen der anderen beiden tötet, hat er ziemlich schlechte Chancen, überhaupt in die zweite Runde zu kommen.


 
Das hat aber mit der Lösung nichts zu tun, ich hab nur eine weitere Komponente reingebracht um dich zu verwirren. 
Die Lösung ergibt sich aus den Wahrscheinlichkeiten, du musst von der maximalen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgehen, mit der der Schütze 1/3 am längsten durchhalten kann, also eben bis zu nächsten Runde, denn das ist logischer Weise auch die letzte. Also, in welche Richtung muss er seinen ersten Schuss abgegeben?


----------



## Namaker (12. April 2011)

Das hier kam per ICQ von einem Kumpel gerade:



> der schlechteste sollte auf jeden den besten versuchen abzuknallen, denn der mittlere wird auch auf jeden versuchen den besten abzuknallen, damit sie nicht auf jeden fall vom besten sofort abgeknülst werden. die wahrscheinlichkeit für den tod des besten steigt somit ja viel mehr an. sollte er jedoch nicht sterben, wird er bestimmt den mittleren killn, da dieser eine größere gefahr für ihn darstellt ^^ der würde ja sonst beim nächsten schuss treffen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Öhm.. ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir hocken im Saloon, drei Männer spielen Karten, es kommt zum Streit und man beschließt den Streit mit einem Duell zu beenden.
> Schütze eins hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 1/3, also er trifft garantiert beim dritten Schuss.
> Schütze zwei hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 2/3, er trifft also garantiert beim zweiten Schuss.
> Schütze drei hat eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 3/3, er trifft bei jedem Schuss.
> ...


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat aber mit der Lösung nichts zu tun, ich hab nur eine weitere Komponente reingebracht um dich zu verwirren.
> Die Lösung ergibt sich aus den Wahrscheinlichkeiten, du musst von der maximalen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgehen, mit der der Schütze 1/3 am längsten durchhalten kann, also eben bis zu nächsten Runde, denn das ist logischer Weise auch die letzte. Also, *in welche Richtung* muss er seinen ersten Schuss abgegeben?


 
@quante:Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Namaker (12. April 2011)

Dann lös' es auf, hier kommt keiner mehr drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> @quante:Fällt dir was auf?


 
Das spielt keine Rolle ob Richtung oder auf wen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das spielt keine Rolle ob Richtung oder auf wen.


 
Doch, auf wen sagt, dass es eine der Personen sein muss, in welche Richtung sagt, dass es irgendwohin ist!


----------



## frEnzy (12. April 2011)

@ Topic: Ich glaube noch nicht so recht an den Fund. Es ist halt terminlich sehr verdächtig, wenn ein Labor, dass viele Milliarden Dollar in die Forschung... "verpulvert"... hat, plötzlich kurz vor der Schließung den ganz großen Durchbruch erziehlt haben will. Man könnte da Vermutungen haben, warum das plötzlich so ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Ich sag es nochmal:
Auf wen muss Schütze 1/3 feuern um die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit zu haben, dass er in der nächsten Runde noch dabei ist?


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2011)

Auf 3/3?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. April 2011)

Weil es zwar nur ne geringe Chance ist, das er beim ersten Mal trifft, aber wenn er trifft hat er zumindest eine das der 2/3-Schütze auch nicht trifft in der nächsten Runde und  somit hat er auch in der dritten die Chance auf den übriggebliebenen zu schießen und zu treffen. Diese Chance hätte er aber nicht, wenn er zuerst auf den 2/3-Schützen schießt und trifft, da der 3/3-Schütze ihn in der zweiten  Runde eh erschossen hätte in dem Fall!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass für weitere Rätsel dieser Art bitte ein extra Thread erstellt wird. Nebenbei ist ja mal ganz nett, aber das hier dominiert jetzt den Thread, Aussagen dazu werden repetitiv (und ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass es mit den vorliegenden Informationen keine eindeutige Lösung gibt  ).
Derartiger Spam gehört eigentlich die Ruka.

(aber die Auflösung kann jetzt auch noch hier rein)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerken, dass für weitere Rätsel dieser Art bitte ein extra Thread erstellt wird.



Schade, ein paar hab ich noch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (aber die Auflösung kann jetzt auch noch hier rein)



OK, dann werde ich das mal erklären:
Schütze 1/3 schießt auf den Himmel. 
(deswegen hab ich die kleine Anspielung mit der Richtung gemacht, ich dachte es kommt einer drauf, dass er auch auf den Himmel schießen kann, also nach oben)
Was auch logisch ist, denn so steigert er seine Überlebenschancen. Schütze 2/3, der dann dran ist, wird 3/3 abknallen wollen, dabei spielt es für 1/3 keine Rolle ob er trifft, denn wenn Schütze 2/3 nicht trifft, wird er beim nächsten Schuss garantiert treffen (er trifft ja beim zweiten Schuss auf jeden Fall). Schütze 3/3 muss also Schütze 2/3 abknallen, denn er kann es sich nicht leisen Schütze 1/3 abzuknallen, denn 2/3 wird beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall treffen.
Also bleibt in der zweiten Runde Schütze 1/3 und Schütze 3/3 übrig, Schütze 1/3 hat also jetzt eine 50:50 Chance, dass er das Duell gewinnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

Erinnert mich an meine Argumentation - nur dass du irgendwie für die beiden Ausgangsmöglichkeiten von Runde 2 (a: 1/3 trifft und gewinnt; b: 1/3 trifft nicht und wird getroffen) eine 50:50 Quote angeben kannst, ohne das bekannt ist, welche Trefferchance 1/3 bei seinem zweiten Schuss hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Es geht darum, dass Schütze 1/3 beim dritten Schuss garantiert trifft, er kann aber auch beim erste schon treffen, es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Schütze 2/3 trifft beim zweiten garantiert und 3/3 trifft immer.
Will Schütze 1/3 also am längsten Durchhalten kann er es sich nicht leisten auf einer der Gegner zu schießen, denn ersten schießt er mies und zweitens könnte er doch treffen und dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering, dass er überlebt. Wartet er aber erst ab, wer von den anderen beiden überlebt, hat er eben eine 50:50 Chance zu gewinnen, egal wie mies er schießen kann.


----------



## Skaos (13. April 2011)

Ich schnall die 50% nicht.. (abgesehen davon, dass er wenn er auf den Himmer schießt (die Frage war auf wen) da kann er so mies sein wie er will er wird treffen und hat damit schonmal 2 Runden lang keine Chance auf einen Treffer, oder eben eine erheblich schlechtere, denn wenn er auf eine so große Fläche schießt kann der Schuss nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen  ..) aber wie kommst du auf 50%? die Chance in Runde 2 zu treffen liegt doch nun bei 2/3, seine Erfolgschancen liegen also bei 66:33, wenn man nur die zweite Runde betrachtet, wie's aussieht wenn man alles betrachtet hab ich ja gestern schon geschrieben, da gibts dann die zwei Möglichkeiten und noch eine dritte die mir eben erst kam:



> er verfehlt 2/3, dieser schießt auf 3/3 und trifft, dadurch ist 1/3 wieder an der Reihe der nun immerhin mit 2/3 Wahrscheinlichkeit treffen kann, verfehlt der wieder ist die Chance dass 2/3 ein zweites mal trifft nur noch 4/9.. verfehlt der also wieder trifft Schütze 1 in der dritten Runde ganz sicher.. die Chance, dass es so kommt ist aber auch nur 2/3*2/3*1/3=8,23%
> 
> Letzte Möglichkeit:
> er verfehlt 2/3, dieser verfehlt 3/3(logisch dass der auf den gefährlichsten schießt) 3/3 wiederum macht 2/3 platt, damit stehen wieder die 2/3 Chance für einen treffen in der Zweiten Runde für Schütze 1, verfehlt er wieder hat sichs auch hier erledigt, d.h. für die Chance diese Runde zu überleben: 2/3*1/3*1*2/3=14,81%




Die wirklich letzte Chance ist wie die erste im Zitat (egal was er nun verfehlt den Gegner oder den Himmel), nur dass er diesmal in Runde zwei trifft, da siehts dann immerhin so aus:
2/3*2/3*2/3=29,63%


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

Quanti hat (ich wiederhole mich) nie eine Aussage zur anfänglichen Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit gemacht. Es gibt nur bei jedem Schützen das Wissen, in welcher Runde er garantiert trifft. Wen 1/3 in der ersten Runde trifft, hätte das selbst bei klassischer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung (d.h. Trefferquoten, nicht "Treffer nach XYZ garantiert") keinen Einfluss auf seine späteren Treffer. Das heißt es gibt nur die logische Argumentation, das ein Treffer von 1/3 bei 2/3 seinen Tod bedeuten würde (-> kein Vorteil) und ein Treffer bei 3/3 seine Überlebenschancen senken würde (sowohl 2/3 wie auch 3/3 treffen in der zweiten Runde, wenn sie drankommen. Erschießt 1/3 3/3 in der ersten Runde, wird 2/3 zusätzlich in der ersten Runde auf ihn schießen, es besteht für 1/3 jetzt zusätzlich das Risiko, Runde 2 gar nicht zu erreichen).
Daraus folgt ohne Rechnung das Schießen auf niemandem durch 1/3 in der ersten Runde (wie von mir schon vor einer Seite geschrieben  ), weil er seine Situation durch einen Treffer nur verschlechtern kann. Die 50:50 in der zweiten Runde entspringen dann Quantis Insiderwissen: Der Wert für einen Sieg nach obiger Argumentation ist identisch mit der Trefferchance von 1/3 bei seinem zweiten Schuss. Quanti weiß irgendwoher, dass die Trefferchance bei 50% liegt - wir hätten nur raten können.

Interessant wäre jetzt folgende Modifikation:
1/3 muss in der ersten Runde auf eine Person schießen.
Auf welcher Seite von welchem Grenzwert ändert sich das optimale Ziel für 1/3?
(Anm.: Trefferchance ist für unabhängig von der Zielperson, d.h. sie stehen eh alle in 1m Abstand und es ist eher russisch Roulette mit Zielen auf andere und wechselnder Zahl an Kugeln in der Trommel. 3/3 hat ne Automatik)
_Edit: Bei näherer Betrachtung ergibt sich doch kein Dilemma_


----------



## Namaker (13. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, dann werde ich das mal erklären:
> Schütze 1/3 schießt auf den Himmel.
> (deswegen hab ich die kleine Anspielung mit der Richtung gemacht, ich dachte es kommt einer drauf, dass er auch auf den Himmel schießen kann, also nach oben)
> Was auch logisch ist, denn so steigert er seine Überlebenschancen. Schütze 2/3, der dann dran ist, wird 3/3 abknallen wollen, dabei spielt es für 1/3 keine Rolle ob er trifft, denn wenn Schütze 2/3 nicht trifft, wird er beim nächsten Schuss garantiert treffen (er trifft ja beim zweiten Schuss auf jeden Fall). Schütze 3/3 muss also Schütze 2/3 abknallen, denn er kann es sich nicht leisen Schütze 1/3 abzuknallen, denn 2/3 wird beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall treffen.
> Also bleibt in der zweiten Runde Schütze 1/3 und Schütze 3/3 übrig, Schütze 1/3 hat also jetzt eine 50:50 Chance, dass er das Duell gewinnt.


 Das ganze hat aber einen Haken: Der Schuss, den er in den Himmel abgefeuert hat, hätte auch der sein können, der normalerweise getroffen hätte - dann gingen die nächsten beiden von 1/3 jedoch nicht rein ->tot


----------



## axel25 (13. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quanti hat (ich wiederhole mich) nie eine Aussage zur anfänglichen Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit gemacht. Es gibt nur bei jedem Schützen das Wissen, in welcher Runde er garantiert trifft. Wen 1/3 in der ersten Runde trifft, hätte das selbst bei klassischer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung (d.h. Trefferquoten, nicht "Treffer nach XYZ garantiert") keinen Einfluss auf seine späteren Treffer. Das heißt es gibt nur die logische Argumentation, das ein Treffer von 1/3 bei 2/3 seinen Tod bedeuten würde (-> kein Vorteil) und ein Treffer bei 3/3 seine Überlebenschancen senken würde (sowohl 2/3 wie auch 3/3 treffen in der zweiten Runde, wenn sie drankommen. Erschießt 1/3 3/3 in der ersten Runde, wird 2/3 zusätzlich in der ersten Runde auf ihn schießen, es besteht für 1/3 jetzt zusätzlich das Risiko, Runde 2 gar nicht zu erreichen).
> Daraus folgt ohne Rechnung das Schießen auf niemandem durch 1/3 in der ersten Runde (wie von mir schon vor einer Seite geschrieben  ), weil er seine Situation durch einen Treffer nur verschlechtern kann. Die 50:50 in der zweiten Runde entspringen dann Quantis Insiderwissen: Der Wert für einen Sieg nach obiger Argumentation ist identisch mit der Trefferchance von 1/3 bei seinem zweiten Schuss. Quanti weiß irgendwoher, dass die Trefferchance bei 50% liegt - wir hätten nur raten können.
> 
> Interessant wäre jetzt folgende Modifikation:
> ...


 
Ich ahsse Parabeln und alles, was damit irgendwie verwandt ist.

Wobei es ja eigentlich egal ist, ob er auf eine Person schießt oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quanti hat (ich wiederhole mich) nie eine Aussage zur anfänglichen Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit gemacht. Es gibt nur bei jedem Schützen das Wissen, in welcher Runde er garantiert trifft. Wen 1/3 in der ersten Runde trifft, hätte das selbst bei klassischer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung (d.h. Trefferquoten, nicht "Treffer nach XYZ garantiert") keinen Einfluss auf seine späteren Treffer. Das heißt es gibt nur die logische Argumentation, das ein Treffer von 1/3 bei 2/3 seinen Tod bedeuten würde (-> kein Vorteil) und ein Treffer bei 3/3 seine Überlebenschancen senken würde (sowohl 2/3 wie auch 3/3 treffen in der zweiten Runde, wenn sie drankommen. Erschießt 1/3 3/3 in der ersten Runde, wird 2/3 zusätzlich in der ersten Runde auf ihn schießen, es besteht für 1/3 jetzt zusätzlich das Risiko, Runde 2 gar nicht zu erreichen).
> Daraus folgt ohne Rechnung das Schießen auf niemandem durch 1/3 in der ersten Runde (wie von mir schon vor einer Seite geschrieben  ), weil er seine Situation durch einen Treffer nur verschlechtern kann. Die 50:50 in der zweiten Runde entspringen dann Quantis Insiderwissen: Der Wert für einen Sieg nach obiger Argumentation ist identisch mit der Trefferchance von 1/3 bei seinem zweiten Schuss. Quanti weiß irgendwoher, dass die Trefferchance bei 50% liegt - wir hätten nur raten können.



Es geht um Mathematik und um nichts anderes, die Schützen sind austauschbar, du kannst auch Motorradfahrer nehmen, die über eine Rampe springen.
Schütze 1/3 trifft garantiert beim dritten Versuch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit beim ersten mal zu treffen liegt bei 1/3, beim zweiten mal bei 2/3 beim dritten beim 3/3, da trifft er garantiert.
Es geht darum, wie er lange genug überleben kann. Denn lange genug überleben heißt eine Chance auf den Sieg haben.
Schießt er auf Schütze 2/3 und trifft nicht, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass er keinen nächsten Versuch haben wird als wenn er auf keinen schießt (2/3 ist hier mit 3/3 austauschbar).
Denn Schütze 2/3 triff auf jeden Fall beim zweiten Versuch, aber nur zu 50% beim ersten Versuch. Schütze 3/3 trifft immer, also ist es klar, dass wenn er die beiden schießen lässt, niemand auf ihn schießt. Denn 2/3 muss auf 3/3 schießen, sonst ist er weg, denn wenn 2/3 nicht trifft, wird er beim nächsten Mal garantiert treffen und das weiß 3/3 als muss er 2/3 erledigen, wenn 2/3 daneben schießt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 3/3 das Duell gegen 2/3 überlebt ist größer, daher ist davon auszugehen, dann 1/3 gegen 3/3 antreten muss und jetzt stehen seine Chancen größer als vorher, denn er hat ja schon geschossen (er ist bei 2/3 angekommen) und so hat er eine 50% Chance zu gewinnen.

Wenn das einer jetzt nicht verstanden hat, dann einfach noch mal nachfragen.

Und wer versuchen will das nächste Rätsel zu lösen, auch fragen. 
(denn im Laber Thread würde es untergehen und ein weiteres Rätsel ist ja hier nicht erwünscht)



axel25 schrieb:


> Wobei es ja eigentlich egal ist, ob er auf eine Person schießt oder nicht.



Nein, denn er hat ja eine 1/3 Chance zu treffen, trifft er 2/3, dann wird er von 3/3 abgeknallt.
Schießt er aber nicht auf einen der beiden kann er bei der nächste Runde zuerst feuern.


----------



## SchweineUser (13. April 2011)

Ich hab hier noch was!

Zwei Osterhasen unterhalten sich.
Gibst du mir 10 Ostereier von deinen, so hätte ich doppelt so viele Eier wie du.
Gäbe ich 10 von meinen, so hätten wir gleich viele Eier.

Wie vile Eier hat jeder Osterhase?

ah ist ne Hausaufgabe von meinem Sohn aus der 4ten Klasse.


----------



## Skaos (13. April 2011)

Mach mal nen neuen Thread auf, wenn du noch mehr Rätsel hast.. aber zu deiner Argumentation, die ist mit den 50% trotzdem Mist, denn du betrachtest nach Runde 1 nur noch die letzten beiden Runden, da ists logisch, dass es sich um ne 50:50 Verteilung handelt, wie es aber dazu kommt rechnest du nicht mit ein und somit hat er für das gesamte Duell nie eine 50% Chance zu überleben..

btw:
50 und 70 is die Eierverteilung


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

A +10 = B -10
Da A doppelt so viele hat wie B, wenn er 10 kriegt lautet es:
A=B+20
Also
A+10= 2x (B-10)
B+20+10 = 2*(B-10)
B+30 = 2B-20
30 = B-20
50 = B
A=50+20
A=70

Der eine Osterhase hat 50 Eier, der andere 70 Eier.



Skaos schrieb:


> Mach mal nen neuen Thread auf, wenn du noch mehr Rätsel hast.. aber zu deiner Argumentation, die ist mit den 50% trotzdem Mist, denn du betrachtest nach Runde 1 nur noch die letzten beiden Runden, da ists logisch, dass es sich um ne 50:50 Verteilung handelt, wie es aber dazu kommt rechnest du nicht mit ein und somit hat er für das gesamte Duell nie eine 50% Chance zu überleben..
> 
> btw:
> 50 und 70 is die Eierverteilung


 
Nein, ist es nicht, denn die erste Runde ist ja vorbei und es geht nicht um die Chance zu überleben, sondern so lange zu überleben um noch eine Chance zu feuern zu haben und das hat er so.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit lange genug zu überleben ist größer, wenn er auf keinen schießt, anstatt auf einen der beiden.


----------



## SchweineUser (13. April 2011)

Danke von meinen soht.
er hate aufgegeben konnte aber nicht bis freitag warten bis er die antwort hat.
und ich kamm einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## Skaos (13. April 2011)

> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit lange genug zu überleben ist größer, wenn er auf keinen schießt, anstatt auf einen der beiden.


schießt er auf KEINEN (ich geh also von er schießt gar nicht aus) ist der Schuss in der zweiten Runde SEIN ERSTER Schuss, womit er also noch immer mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei ist  
Der Schuss in den Himmel, den du vorher anführtest, ist in die in der stochastischen Betrachtung irgendwie auch völlig unsinnig, denn es geht ja um eine Fallverteilung, wenn ich Kugeln aus einer Urne ziehe ändern sich die Wahrscheinlichkeiten auch nicht, wenn ich einfach beim ersten mal neben die Urne greife..  



> Nein, ist es nicht, denn die erste Runde ist ja vorbei und es geht nicht um die Chance zu überleben, sondern so lange zu überleben um noch eine Chance zu feuern zu haben und das hat er so.


Und:


> und so hat er eine 50% Chance zu gewinnen.


Worum gehts denn nun?

..die Chance so lang zu überleben, dass er noch eine zweite Schussmöglichkeit hat beträgt btw. auch keine 50% .. hier sind wir bei 2/3*2/3=44,4% bzw. 2/3*1/3=22,2%.. wie gesagt wenn man das gesamte Duell betrachtet werden es nie 50% für 1/3 werden können, betrachtest du nur Runde 2 und die Chance hier zu gewinnen, dann schon, aber dazu müssen eben erstmal alle anderen Umstände erfüllt werden  Fakt ist, dass es bei dem ganzen Beispiel auf den ersten Blick paradox ist, dass 2/3 schlechtere Chancen hat zu überleben als 1/3, aber das wars dann auch schon.. 

Egal, am besten wir haken dieses Rätsel hier ab und du verlinkst den neuen Thread, wenn du noch mehr gefunden hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Egal, am besten wir haken dieses Rätsel hier ab und du verlinkst den neuen Thread, wenn du noch mehr gefunden hast


 
Da du das offensichtlich nicht verstehst, lasse ich das, es normal zu erklären, offensichtlich bringt das nichts und nein, derartige Rätsel findet man nicht, man kennt sie, weil man sich mit ihnen beschäftigt hat.
(Aber extra für dich, er hat einmal geschossen, als 1/3, er kann jetzt nochmal schießen, also als 1/2, macht 50%. Welcher Schütze ihm gegenübersteht, spielt dabei keine Rolle, er hat eine 50:50 Chance zu gewinnen, egal ob er gegen 2/3 oder 3/3 antritt, außerdem hat er ja geschossen, nur eben nicht getroffen)

Aber jetzt zurück zum eigentlich Thema des Threads.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2011)

Letzterem schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an.
Einen seperaten Thread für derartige Rätsel würde ich begrüßen, aber hier sind wir in den News und irgendwann muss einfach mal Schluss sein. Quanti antwortet auch auf PMs.


----------

